# Last Dollar Road, Colorado



## Jet915 (Dec 27, 2008)

Last Dollar Road in Colorado during Autumn.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 28, 2008)

These are all nice- the second one really stands for me.  Great colors.


----------



## Jet915 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks, second one is my fav too, something about old barns.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

I like them all, but I agree that #2 is the best of the bunch.  And of course, it always helps to have a little barn/cabin to set off a landscape shot...just ask Bob Ross.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'm really diggin' #2 also.


----------



## atlas777 (Jan 2, 2009)

These are gorgeous and I'd agree that 2 is my favorite.  It has the best focal point and contrast.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful shots, but I agree that #2 is the best!


----------

